# myspace.com: ça sert à quoi exactement ???



## Fran6 (2 Juillet 2006)

Hello everyone,

Ca fait un petit bout de temps que j'entends parler de myspace.com mais je ne comprends toujours pas à quoi ça peut bien servir. Il ne se passe pas une journée sans que j'en entends parler, alors je me suis dit, vas-y faire un tour et regardes un peu si c'est intéressant... Et bien, je dois bien avouer que j'ai pas trop compris le concept... J'ai dû louper quelque chose non ???

Merci à ceux qui pourront m'éclairer !!

Guinousssss


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

oui... en fait t'as loup&#233; l'ami google 
http://www.google.fr pour les intimes  
y a aussi http://www.google.ch qui fonctionne...
je sait pas comment &#231;a se fait mais y a des gens qui on vraiment la flemme de taper le moindre truc dans google (ou yahoo et j'en passe....  )
bon allez, bonne recherche  

edit: bon.... alles... jsuis sympas... jte met le lien wikipedia... http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myspace


----------



## Mickjagger (2 Juillet 2006)

En dehors du cot&#233; "annuaire/promo/livre d'or" des groupes de musique d&#233;butants ou confirm&#233;s, pour les djeuns et moins jeunes, ca sert aussi un peu &#224; se la p&#233;ter d'avoir 10000 "friends" sur Myspace... et envoyer des messages super cools du style "Thanx for the add" (merci pour l'ajout sur la liste "d'amis"). Donc Myspace est un peu l'endroit hype, le "social networking" du moment. Et c'est &#224; celui qui aura le profil le plus original de se distinguer (un truc amusant c'est que pas mal de gens ont des go&#251;ts quasiment identiques en mati&#232;re de cin&#233;, musique, litt&#233;rature d'apr&#232;s leurs profils)
D'o&#249; des utilisations d&#233;tourn&#233;es du genre drague etc aussi. (et il faut obligatoirement s'inscrire pour voir la rubrique photos de chaque membre)


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2006)

Y a rien d'extraordinaire dans myspace.
Ce n'est qu'un des multiples services offrant la combinaison "blog/espace perso + r&#233;seau-espace  communautaire".


----------



## Fran6 (2 Juillet 2006)

Donc, c'est bien ce que je pensais, ça ne sert strictement à rien ou à pas grand chose en tout cas... Je comprends pas trop l'enthousiasme autour de ce truc... mais bon, si ça marche...

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## Mickjagger (2 Juillet 2006)

Ben non ca sert pas du tout &#224; rien, ca depend de ce que t'en fait, de ce que tu cherches, du temps que tu peux passer dessus. C'est exactement comme passer du temps sur un forum, plus tu t'investis, plus c'est important alors que si tu n'y passes qu'une fois tous les 107 ans c'est clair qu'on peut s'en passer. Enfin ca ca vaut pour l'aspect "reseau social d'echange". Y'a des gens qui se sont fait plein de vrais amis par ce biais, en se basant sur des gouts communs, un feeling sympa ou une proximit&#233; g&#233;ographique.

Et pour l'aspect musique c'est quand meme interessant:
t'entends parler d'un groupe, au lieu d'aller sur leur propre site, si tu vas sur leur page myspace, t'auras des morceaux du groupe dans une interface flash qui est la m&#234;me sur toutes les pages, y'aura l'agenda des prochains concerts clairement mis &#224; jour, etc. En fait pour les groupes c'est souvent plus r&#233;actif de communiquer une info ou une date via Myspace que par leur propre site.
Donc c'est un lien plus imm&#233;diat entre le public et le site sachant que tout membre peut laisser des commentaires, sans devoir s'inscrire &#224; chaque forum de chaque site d'artiste.

voil&#224; Myspace est hype sans &#234;tre sp&#233;cialement novateur ou techniquement extraordinaire, mais c'est pas non plus une coquille vide, loin de l&#224;! Surtout parce que c'est une ENORME communaut&#233; qui est en train de grossir &#224; toute vitesse dans de nombreux pays.


----------



## Fran6 (2 Juillet 2006)

C'est clair que je me doute bien que ça ait une importance pour pas mal de monde, vu comment ça marche fort !! C'est clair que si tu commences à te prendre au jeu, tu dois être pris par le truc !!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2007)

Tiens, je remonte ce sujet... 

On a essay&#233; de m'introduire &#224; myspace.  Mais, rien &#224; faire, j'y arrive pas. Pas que je n'adh&#232;re pas au concept non. Mais plut&#244;t comment un truc aussi mal fichu &#224; la base, puisse rencontrer un tel succ&#232;s.

Taper du code pour changer un fond d'&#233;cran, &#224; l'&#232;re du web 2.0 et de l'ajax, &#231;a fait un peu r&#233;tro il me semble. Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas encore trouv&#233; o&#249; modifier son propre avatar, apr&#232;s deux jours.

:sleep: Ce truc me fatigue.  Je me donne jusqu'&#224; demain.


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> :sleep: Ce truc me fatigue.  Je me donne jusqu'&#224; demain.



Alors Webo, va falloir pers&#233;v&#233;rer : les gens sur Myspace (les gens autres que groupes de zik, j'entends) ne se passionnent pas a prori quand ils se cr&#233;ent une page. Il faut toujours quelques mois de visite de clic en clic pour t&#226;ter l'ambiance ici ou l&#224;, avant d'&#234;tre vraiment int&#233;ress&#233;. C'est pas faux que les manip' sont fastidieuses en ce qui concerne la peronnalisation de son propre espace, et que &#231;a peut &#234;tre r&#233;dhibitoire pour des utilisateurs d'un langage informatique bien plus puissant... mais &#231;a vaut le coup au final, si!si! 

Le mieux, c'est quand m&#234;me d'&#234;tre passionn&#233; de musique "actuelle" et de commencer par ajouter leur label &#224; tes "zamis". De l&#224;, en visitant la page du label, tu mates qui sont leurs "zamis", surtout dans le TOP FRIENDS en pensant &#224; raison, que certains d'entre eux  sont des bons peugrous. Et ainsi de suite. Et voil&#224;, en un rien de temps t'es au courant de plein de concerts dans ta r&#233;gion et tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger les morceaux gracieusement offerts par tes groupes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s. 

Chouette, nan?

En outre, vue la taille de la communaut&#233;, fort &#224; parier qu'il y a moyen d'y retrouver des vrais potes pas vus depuis une paye, ou m&#234;me des cousins, des collegues (sympa la recherche d'amis par adresse mail, &#231;a sert &#224; &#231;a!) et de visiter leur page pour voir quelle daube (ou pas) ils &#233;coutent, ou avec quel mauvais go&#251;t ils ont chiad&#233; leur page. Ainsi, tu peux leur laisser des commentaires compromettants aux yeux de tous. C'est la poilade.

Chouette, nan?

A l'origine, c'est quand m&#234;me fait pour la diffusion musicale plus ou moins underground et puis, &#231;a permet de se la p&#233;ter en affichant (en gros) "hey, t'as vu la zik' que j'&#233;coute : je suis super sympa et cool:love: ". Et &#231;a, c'est bien agr&#233;able pour l'&#233;go.


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, je remonte ce sujet...
> 
> On a essayé de m'introduire à myspace.  Mais, rien à faire, j'y arrive pas. Pas que je n'adhère pas au concept non. Mais plutôt comment un truc aussi mal fichu à la base, puisse rencontrer un tel succès.
> 
> ...



Alors vas-y avec Safari. Tu auras la totale, comme ça...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2007)

Mouais, il en faudra plus pour me convaincre.  

Les manip sont fastidieuses? Mais alors bon sang, pourquoi les cr&#233;ateurs de myspace n'ont pas encore am&#233;lior&#233; ceci? On est plus proche &#224; mon sens d'un skyblog am&#233;lior&#233;, que d'un last.fm &#233;tendu.

Et justement, j'y suis sur last.fm. J'y trouve une interface, claire, sobre. J'y ai aussi des contacts, je peux d&#233;couvrir d'autres artistes via les radios propos&#233;es. Sur myspace, j'ai plut&#244;t la naus&#233;e sur la majorit&#233; des pages que j'ai visit&#233;. On dirait qu'il n'y a pas moyen d'obtenir un truc l&#233;ch&#233;. A moins d'y passer des heures &#224; configurer sa page? Non merci.

Quant aux concerts qui passent dans ma r&#233;gion, bah c'est bien, mais g&#233;n&#233;ralement je sais ce qui passe dans ma r&#233;gion et si les artistes qui m'int&#233;ressent vont faire un saut dans mon coin de pays.

Merci quand m&#234;me pour ces explications.


----------



## maousse (20 Février 2007)

allez, et puis il y a un nouveau qui se veut plus fort que myspace et last.fm, par les gens qui ont fait purevolume :
http://www.virb.com/

Au moins, c'est plus joli que myspace et mieux foutu dans l'ensemble.
vous voulez des invitations ?


----------



## Fran6 (20 Février 2007)

Je rejoins Webo sur MySpace. J'ai vraiment essay&#233;, mais pour moi c'est vraiment du niveau des Skyblogs, m&#234;me au niveau du public... Mais bon chacun son truc, mais moi j'ai laiss&#233; tomber, je trouvais &#231;a vraiment nul  !!!!  d&#233;sol&#233;... :rose:

Et Virb, c'est quoi exactement ? Une invit peut-&#234;tre ?? Merci !!!


----------



## maousse (20 Février 2007)

pour ceux intéressés, envoyez-moi un email à l'adresse :
virb.10.maousse@spamgourmet.com

(j'en ai dix)


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2007)

maousse a dit:


> allez, et puis il y a un nouveau qui se veut plus fort que myspace et last.fm, par les gens qui ont fait purevolume :
> http://www.virb.com/
> 
> Au moins, c'est plus joli que myspace et mieux foutu dans l'ensemble.
> vous voulez des invitations ?



Ah oui, c'est tout de suite autre chose... Et customisable simplement (voir image attachée).  Purevolume est pas mal aussi.


----------



## vinzouli (20 Février 2007)

Quand je vois une question pareille (A quoi sert Myspace)

Je ne peux m'empécher de répondre, à la mode Amphi de Médecine : D   )

*A RIIIIIENNN !!!!!!*

Voilà c'est tout  a faire perdre du temps, à croire que les gens en ont beaucoup (rha ca bosse plus du tout dans les bureaux ou quoi ? :rateau

(Que tous les gens qui sont sur macgé alors qu'ils sont au bureau osent se montrer pour voir    (quoi qu'il est 17h50... c'est déjà fini pour la majorité  ) :love


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2007)

vinzouli a dit:


> Quand je vois une question pareille (A quoi sert Myspace)
> 
> *A RIIIIIENNN !!!!!!*


Pas d'accord 
ca sert a rendre le milliardaire  Rupert MURDOCH encore plus riche
Et lui faire gagner encore plus d'argent c'est quasi une cause humanitaire

A part ca myspace c'est ... :sleep:


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Février 2007)

vinzouli a dit:


> Quand je vois une question pareille (A quoi sert Myspace)
> 
> Je ne peux m'empécher de répondre, à la mode Amphi de Médecine : D   )
> 
> *A RIIIIIENNN !!!!!!*



NON. Ca sert à enrichir sa culture musicale. A enrichir ses projets de sorties musicales. A être au courant de l'actualité musicale en temps réel. A connaitre des labels indépendants dont les motivations sont non lucratives. Et accessoirement à comparer sa culture musicale à celle de ses amis de la "vraie vie" qui ont eux aussi leur page.

Tout tourne autour de la musique (particulièrment celle des groupes qui n'ont pas signé, chez aucun label). Forcément, quand on s'en tape, ça sert à rien. 

Bien à vous.


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2007)

Myspace c'est son succ&#232;s qui fait son int&#233;r&#234;t d&#233;j&#224;, pour quasi chaque groupe du monde, tu as une page myspace avec 4 titres, m&#234;me les groupes des coins les plus paum&#233;s qui soit, alors quand tu fais une chronique de disque, tu balances ton lien myspace et les gens bah ils savent de quoi tu parles ainsi, et c'est l&#233;gal. Alors ok Myspace est archa&#239;que niveau architecture, mais n'emp&#234;che que sinon c'est la classe, y a rien de mieux pour d&#233;couvrir des vrais bons groupes  

Apr&#232;s si on trouve &#231;a inutile, c'est qu'on en a pas besoin, moi je trouve &#231;a indispensable. Mais je parle plus de myspace music c'est vrai, sinon oui &#231;a sert pas &#224; grand chose en effet, un cv comme un autre, c'est bien pour choper des plans culs c'est tout


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Alors ok Myspace est archaïque niveau architecture, mais n'empêche que sinon c'est la classe, y a rien de mieux pour découvrir des vrais bons groupes
> 
> Après si on trouve ça inutile, c'est qu'on en a pas besoin, moi je trouve ça indispensable. Mais je parle plus de myspace music c'est vrai, sinon oui ça sert pas à grand chose en effet, un cv comme un autre, c'est bien pour choper des plans culs c'est tout



Je ne trouve pas cela inutile, le concept et le fond sont intéressants. J'ai juste de la peine à comprendre pourquoi la forme est aussi mal fagotée et peu avenante. 

C'est un peu comme Windows? C'est laid, mais comme tout le monde l'utilise, ça en devient inévitable?

Merci maousse pour l'invit.


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> JC'est un peu comme Windows? C'est laid, mais comme tout le monde l'utilise, ça en devient inévitable?




Oui oui j'ai pensé la même chose en écrivant.  
Sauf qu'on a pas besoin de 90 % des gens pour que le mac soit bon et incontournable, en l'occurrence myspace et cie si, il n'y pas d'autres intérêt que le succès, si tu cherches des infos sur un groupe, tu as toutes les chances de les trouver dessus.

Après si on fait la même chose avec une interface digne de ce nom tant mieux, en attendant on fait avec car l'aspect c'est vrai de toute façon on s'en fout un peu puisque c'est le contenu qui prime.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui oui j'ai pens&#233; la m&#234;me chose en &#233;crivant.



Pr&#233;visible tu disais? 



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Apr&#232;s si on fait la m&#234;me chose avec une interface digne de ce nom tant mieux, en attendant on fait avec car l'aspect c'est vrai de toute fa&#231;on on s'en fout un peu puisque c'est le contenu qui prime.



Je ne suis pas enti&#232;rement d'accord, et pas seulement &#224; propos de myspace, mais bien plus largement (un magazine par exemple, un quotidien): autant la forme que le fond doivent &#234;tre soign&#233;s pour que le tout puisse rencontrer un large int&#233;r&#234;t, et attirer plus de monde.

Ou comme le Mac et MacOS. Ou l'iPod. Mais on s'&#233;loigne du sujet.


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2007)

nan nan faut pas attirer trop de monde après ça va être nul, ça va devenir une zone de non droit régie par le marketing et le placement produit. :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2008)

Z'ont supprimé ma page les enkulés, sans pré-avis, sans raison, je m'étais cassé le cul à la faire, je les déteste !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Reste calme, je crois que c'est pout tout le monde pareil... Mais y'a des ingénieurs sur le coup.


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Reste calme, je crois que c'est pout tout le monde pareil... Mais y'a des ingénieurs sur le coup.



Pourquoi tu m'as pas insulté là ? 

edit : merci je savais po.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

c'est interessant cette remontée
car en gros les commentaires d'il y a un an restent valables en particulier 
 sur le fond une idée interessante 
 sur la forme , très  très booof
moche et techniquement très très bof

( la majorité des  gens n'ont aucune exigence et se contentent de peu surtout quand c'est "gratosse" )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> edit : merci je savais po.



Eh beh non finalement pour toi c'est différent ... 



> *Pseudo/ID non valable.
> Soit cet utilisateur a annulé son inscription, soit son compte a été supprimé.*



:rateau:


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2008)

Bon, en même temps, "PEINE DE MORT POUR LE CACA !!!", cela ne devait plus trop être toléré comme slogan, sur Myspace...


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2008)

C'est mon avatar c'est sûr, j'ai du passer pour un pervers :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

tu t'attendais à autre chose ?
sur un truc aussi gentillet -consensuel que  la pompe à fric de Murdoch?
Qui en plus a dû lutter sur des chasseurs de lolitas et autres pédophiles...

Tu l'as volontairement cherché ou quoi?
(on peut s'interroger...)


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2008)

Bah quoi ? Vas voir le profile des suicides girls et reparles moi en...  
Y a un post-it quoi, je suis aussi nu que David Hasselof dans alerte à Malibu   
Nan mais faut pas déconner... je m'attendais à rien en effet, vu que le contexte que tu rappelles, et oui j'aime bien être border line, mais franchement c'est gentillet, même sur meetic ça passerait :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

Tu sais très bien que myspace et meetic  ne sont pas les mêmes univers 
- sur l'un, par ailleurs pour adultes venus là pour autre chose que sur myspace ,  ce genre d'avatar serait même attendu ( humour ou provoc débile)
-sur l'autre " hors règles consensus "

Tiens au fait les suicides girls ( il y a plusieurs profils)  sont soit habillées soit cadrées de maniere à ne rien montrer
ce qui n'est pas ton cas
le truc qui pardonne pas  à mon avis ce fut sans doute ca : post it ne masquant pas grand chose et poils pubiens apparents
( et oui c'est bête )

-
et zut
myspace a encore foutu la zone sur mon navigateur
decidemment toujours aussi naze..

je reposte


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2008)

Voilà.

Une bonne épilation, tu reprends la pause et ça devrait passer...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Jaipatoutkompri a été censuré sur myspace ... Ah merde alors ... 

Je t'insulte pas hein ? mais franchement ça fait rire 

Tiens d'ailleurs *PTDR*.


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2008)

Ceci dit, pour ceux qui connaissent mal ou pas du tout Apple (c'est-à-dire l'immense majorité des gens), le petit post-it en forme de clin d'oeil "We'll be back soon" risque de ne pas être compris. :rateau:

Je dirais même, vu où il est placé, qu'il risque d'être très mal interprété (style bon gros pervers bien dégueulasse).


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je dirais même, vu où il est placé, qu'il risque d'être très mal interprété (style bon gros pervers bien dégueulasse).



Mais... mais... c'est maintenant que vous réalisez, vous, que JPTK est un gros pervers dégueulasse qui ferait passer sonnyboy et patochman pour des grenouilles de bénitiers ?


*>>>c'est bien fait il était moche ton profil Myspace, et pis ça fait pauvre Myspace, t'avais qu'à te payer un domaine avec un espace *


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais... mais... c'est maintenant que vous réalisez, vous, que JPTK est un gros pervers dégueulasse qui ferait passer sonnyboy et patochman pour des grenouilles de bénitiers ?
> 
> 
> *>>>c'est bien fait il était moche ton profil Myspace, et pis ça fait pauvre Myspace, t'avais qu'à te payer un domaine avec un espace *



Ah ah t'étais allez mater vieille tante !    

Mais oui je suis un gros pervers dégueulasse et alors ?  Groses jalouses 


PAs de ma faute si le post-it est trop petit pour mon gros appareil


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ...post it ne masquant pas grand chose...



C'est comme ça que tu définis le bitonio de JPTK ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est comme ça que tu définis le bitonio de JPTK ?


j'vois pô du tout de quoi tu parles...   
Pour moi le bitonio de JPTK  c'est plutôt cette partie cachée là





pourquoi?
Parce que JPTK prend un malin plaisir à faire semblant de pas comprendre et à jouer au faux naif.

on peut dire qu'il prend discrètement son pied à ce jeu là


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pourquoi?
> Parce que JPTK prend un malin plaisir à faire semblant de pas comprendre et à jouer au faux naif.
> 
> on peut dire qu'il prend discrètement son pied à ce jeu là





NAN C FO TU MAN !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2008)

I knew you would be back soon..  

tiens à propos de (my)space oddity
cadeau 
premiere version de space oddity par Bowie , cheveux longs et pattes d'eph!
c'est gratiné


----------



## guytantakul (4 Février 2008)

Bon, la récré est finie ! Allez jouer ailleurs ! Ouste !


----------

